# Minimal CD nie reaguje na klawiaturę

## 187451

Tak jak w temacie, wypaliłem sobie Minimal CD pobrane ze strony głównej Gentoo w wersji z 26.01.2010 (czyli de facto najnowsza wersja...) i niestety po bootowaniu płyta nie reaguje na nic, nie da się nic pisać, tak jakby klawiatura nie była podłączona. A zapewniam, że wszystko jest w porządku bo wszystko działa do momentu ładowania obrazu z płyty...

Nie może to być wina kompa, bo próbowałem na dwóch (starszym i nowszym), ani szybkości zapisu (wypaliłem dwie płyty 24x i 32x) ani nawet programu do wypalania (bo płyty były wypalane na różnych kompach). Czy ktoś może chociaż powiedzieć mi czy to wina płyty czy mojego sprzętu? Czy ktoś używa tej wersji Minimal CD?

Tak przy okazji, czemu "Weekly Minimal Install CD" jest w wersji sprzed 3 tygodni?

----------

## soban_

Ja obstawiam ze wina plyty, pierwsz raz z czyms takim sie spotykam. Pelno juz plyt wypalilem z gentoo (livecd/dvd minimal itp), poniewaz czesto je gubie (tak to jest jak sie komus nie chce kupic markera do podpisywania plyt:P). Swoja droga, klawiatura na starym sprzecie i na nowym jest inna, czy taka sama? W biosie poprawnie obie klawiatury sie zachowuja? Na jakim porcie sa? Mimo tych wszystkich pytan i tak obstawiam ze to wina plyty. Sprobuj moze wypalic livedvd(10), albo odpalic inne livedvd/cd np ubuntu - no i na nim sprawdzic czy sie tak samo zachowuje.

----------

## 187451

Sprawa się skomplikowała, gdyż właśnie sprawdziłem płytkę na laptopie i o dziwo działa. Bez żadnych problemów (no może poza seg faultem przy reboot na obu płytkach  :Laughing:  ).

W BIOS-ie wszystko działa dobrze, no bo inaczej to by mi chyba nic nie chodziło poprawnie. Klawiatura jest na USB, a testowałem na tej samej (przełączałem tylko kabelki między kompami).

Zauważyłem, że sama płyta się dużo szybciej ładuje na laptopie, ale to może wynikać z tego, że  jest tam 4 razy więcej RAM-u.

Dodam, że korzystając z jakiejś starszej wersji minmalCD wszystko śmiga aż miło.

----------

## soban_

Wiec teraz sprawa polega na tym, ze pewnie sterownikow na minimalcd nie ma do Twojej klawiatury - chociaz moge sie w tej kwesti oczywiscie mylic. Ja bym wypalil jakies inne livecd/dvd np tak jak wyzej wspomnialem z ubuntu - zawsze to podczas instalacji mozesz przegladac strony itp. Chyba ze te minimalcd mialo byc do czegos innego? :-) A tak swoja droga pewnie gpm'a laduje te livecd, tak wiec myszka pewnie mozesz ruszac? - Bo jesli nie to byc moze odpala sie zawieszone.

----------

## Pryka

Uruchom minimalCD, gdy klawiatura przestanie reagować odłącz ją i podłącz. Ożyje

----------

## 187451

@soban_: Pewnie tak zrobię, że sobie wypalę jakieś LiveDVD (pewnie to Gentoo 10.coś - trzeba wspierać markę  :Cool:  ). A cel to tylko instalacja   :Smile:  Po prostu mam sentyment do siedzenia przed czarnym monitorem z białymi znaczkami po nocach  :Razz: 

Co do myszki, to nie działa i chyba nie powinna w konsoli działać? Przecież nie uruchamiam X11 (chyba, że jakiś inny magiczny proces to robi o którym nie wiem, swoją drogą w ogóle mało wiem  :Cool:  )

@Pryka: Niestety klawiatura jest wciąż "sztywna"  :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

Dziwne... ja miałem to samo co Ty i na minimalCD i na tej płytce DVD która została wypuszczona jakiś czas temu... poszperałem na forum i okazało się że wystarczy odłączyć i podłączyć klawiaturkę... u mnie poskutkowało. I u wielu innych osób z klawiaturą USB.

----------

## soban_

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> Co do myszki, to nie działa i chyba nie powinna w konsoli działać? Przecież nie uruchamiam X11 (chyba, że jakiś inny magiczny proces to robi o którym nie wiem, swoją drogą w ogóle mało wiem 8) )

 

```
[I] sys-libs/gpm

     Available versions:  1.20.1-r6 1.20.1-r6[1] 1.20.5 1.20.5[1] (~)1.20.6 (~)1.20.6[1] {lib32 selinux}

     Installed versions:  1.20.6(13:02:12 17.02.2010)(-selinux)

     Homepage:            http://linux.schottelius.org/gpm/

     Description:         Console-based mouse driver
```

Myszka pod trybem tekstowym tez jest, taki bialy prostokat - ale nie wiem czy GPM rzeczywiscie startuje z minimal-cd. Sprobuj z innym livecd/dvd ewentualnie jesli masz taka mozliwosc, sprobuj podlaczyc jakas inna klawaiture.

----------

## Bialy

A masz w BIOS'ie opcję typu:

Support USB Keyboard  :Question: 

PS. Jak możesz to sprawdź także instalatora M$.

----------

## gexcite

U mnie jak miałem w biosie włączoną opcję support usb keyboard, to przestawała działać pod livecd, jak wyłączyłem, to działało wszystko. Trochę to nielogiczne, jak mi się wydaje, ale tak właśnie sobie poradziłem z tym problemem.

----------

## 187451

@Pryka: No w przypadku minimalCD niestety nie podziałało. Natomiast sytuacja identyczna była przy Gentoo LiveDVD i sztuczka z odłączeniem klawiatury się udała.

@soban_: OK, w takim razie nie wiedziałem  :Embarassed:  Zasugerowałem się tym, że w tej starszej wersji minimalCD myszka też nie działa mimo iż z klawiaturą nie ma problemów. Ale umknął mi drobny fakt - myszka jest w zestawie z klawiaturą. Tak jak napisałem wyżej udało się odpalić LiveDVD więc jest OK.

@Bialy: Mam opcję Support USB Keybord i jest włączona.

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> PS. Jak możesz to sprawdź także instalatora M$.

 

Nie mam pojęcia co to jest M$ i jak to sprawdzić...

@gexcite: Jak wyłączyłem wsparcie dla klawiatury USB to w ogóle nic nie działało. Więc niestety opcja odpada.

Dzięki za zainteresowanie i pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Bialy wrote:*   PS. Jak możesz to sprawdź także instalatora M$. 
> 
> Nie mam pojęcia co to jest M$ i jak to sprawdzić...
> ...

 Chodzilo o instalke MicroSoftu (MS -> M$) (czyli np instalator windows'a xp) no chyba ze ja to zle zrozuamielm i ze napisales to z ironia. :]

----------

## 187451

Kurcze pierwszy raz widzę M$ z takim znaczeniem  :Laughing:  Dzięki soban_  :Razz:  Fajny topic, jeden problem a dowiedziałem się już dwóch innych rzeczy  :Very Happy: 

Instalator Windowsa działa w porządku.

----------

## Bialy

Więc pozostaje tylko kwesta bug'u w Minimal CD.

----------

## SlashBeast

ubuntu livecd albo systemrescuecd i z niego stawiac gentoo.

----------

